
Show HN: Nextube – The missing next button for Chrome - nadavt
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nextube-the-missing-next/kefiabkknppcjbbimoijcjbcehlcmcco
======
nadavt
Ever had to find the current playing YouTube tab among thousand of different
tabs/window just to move to the next song? Nextube to the rescue!

(PS: Please refresh YouTube tabs after installation)

